
The New Irrelevance of Intelligence [pdf] - touringa
https://lifearchitect.com.au/pdf/2020-Alan-D-Thompson-The-New-Irrelevance-of-Intelligence-Rev-2-(Mensa).pdf
======
allears
Clearly the author finds intelligence to be irrelevant to his conclusions.

